# 11 Years Of Marriage



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I am about to celebrate my 11th year of marriage. I meet my wife in College while at a bar. 
At the time, I was hitting on and trying to go out with her best friend. That didnt work out so well and while talking to 
her about it, we just hit it off and within 3 months we had moved in with each other. And within 8 months we were engaged.
I was 22 when I got married and she was 20, many of our family and friends said we were crazy to get married, well we did anyways
and so far we have out lasted many of our friends and family's marriages. So without further ado, here are the things that I 
learnt from my 11 years of marriage in order of year that they were learnt. Eg. 1 is what I learnt year one of marriage.

1. While being out with newly wed wife, do not start pointing to women saying, "Hey I know her from the bar." 
2. There are other channels on the TV that do not show sports. Cant believe my wife let me watch sports for almost a year straight now that I look back on it!!!
3. You are obliged to spend time with outlaws and enjoy yourself, even if they are Flames/Stampeders fans. Be being a nice decent northern boy am a Edmonton Oiler/Eskimo fan, even if I do have season tickets to the flames. 
4. Never make fun of prego(pregnancy) brain, although you may find it funny she cant remember anything(for once), she doesnt share that humor
5. Never will I buy a vehicle again for the wife without her input. I still can not say dealership with out her looking at me raising eyebrow and saying, "You going to bring me along this time?" How was I suppose to know she hates red and coupes!
6. Again, Never make fun of prego brain!!!!!! (Still not funny on the second time around to her)
7. Never mention 7 year itch during 7th year of marriage. I meant my work job, she thought I meant marriage!
8. The wife does not find it funny that teaching the kids to pull your finger trick, specially when they start going up to cousins/friends/family at someone elses wedding telling them to pull their fingers.
9. The most effective way I learned to remember your wife's birthday was to forget it once. 
10. Contrary to believe, it is not easier to ask for forgiveness than ask for permission when buying new power tools.
11. I cant tell you why she's still with me, but DAMN I'M GLAD SHE IS! I learned you can love someone more than the day you first married them.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats on the anniversary!

DW and I celebrated 14 years this past April...our story is LONG, involved, and VERY interesting....but I won't tell it right now.

Suffice to say you've learned a lot, and I hope the next 11 years are even better!
Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations, Kos! Sounds like you've both got a great thing going !!!!

Here's to the 11th and many, many more!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations on the longevity of your marriage. Sounds like the two of you have made a good life together. I think that's why so many marriages fail - people are too selfish to give up their own lives and most marriages boil down to "His" interests and "Her" interests - two lives that reside in the same house.

Don't get me wrong. We all need some personal space to pursue our own interests, but there needs to be more time shared than apart, when it comes to your free time. The fact that you two camp together says a lot for your "shared interests."

My DW and I are coming up on 28 years. We can count on one hand the number of our friends who have been together anywhere close to that length of time. Our success is based on the "shared interests" side of things. We do most things together. We take long vacations and we take our kids most places we go. We are a family, and live our lives accordingly. (Oh, we do get away for weekends that are designed just for the two of us - but most are spent with kids. They aren't going to be around forever. And as Carly Simon sang in one of my favorite songs, _"These are the good old days!"_)

Once again, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations on 11 years of wedded bliss!

Sounds like you finally have most things figured out









We just celebrated 8 years of marriage and it's so good to know that I finally found the "right one" at the ripe old age of 37 
Even though he's now teaching the "pull my finger" trick to our 6 year old , I still love him as much as the day we were married.
Yes, we have had our share of ups and downs, but it's a great feeling to know we'll always be there for each other and stick to that vow of "till death do us part"

Happy Anniversary Kos!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

KosinTrouble said:


> I am about to celebrate my 11th year of marriage. I meet my wife in College while at a bar.
> At the time, I was hitting on and trying to go out with her best friend. That didnt work out so well and while talking to
> her about it, we just hit it off and within 3 months we had moved in with each other. And within 8 months we were engaged.
> I was 22 when I got married and she was 20, many of our family and friends said we were crazy to get married, well we did anyways
> ...


Congradulations on 11 years of marriage, we just celebrated 20 years of marriage and 30 years of being together.

Bob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on 11 years.

We celebrated 12 years in July.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks

I know my marriage isnt one of the longest, but it seems that in this day and age they just dont last. I couldnt imagine my life with anyone else. Althought my wife does constantly say that since we had kids I have turned into one again, she still has a hard time saying it without a smile.

If anyone else has some funny stories of marriage or gaffs by all means post them. I know there are lots out there! Or strange things that you do that drives your spouse nuts.

Mine is music. There is 2 types of music in this world. METAL! and crap! the only exception is Bruce. (mainly Bruce Springsteen and Bruce Dickenson but all oher Bruce's are cool too) . Nothing drives her more crazy than me blaring Children of Bodem, In Flames or Machine Head followed by some classic Bruce like Cadilac Ranch, Jungleland, Rosalitta or Radio Nowhere. Even have my kids doing the Metal Sign and banging his head when I put on my "kid clean" metal music.

Another good story is my son came up to DW and he got in trouble and a toy was taken away. He goes, "That whoomps". DW couldnt figure out what he was saying, thought he was saying something else, well kids thought it was funny so they started laughing. She starts getting angry. I come around corner ask what is going on. So DW tells me she took away buddy's toy and he grins and says, "Which whoomps" at which point both kids start to laugh and DW looks at me and goes, "I dont know what he is saying" I reply while looking at kids, "TENDER!" and they both fall to the ground laughing and crying.

Turn to my DW who looks at me confused and with one eyebrow raised and I reply, "Whoomp is a made up word that means anything a kid wants it to mean. It was made up my TJ on Disney Recess, which if you didnt know, his trade mark saying is..... "TENDER!". In which my wifes reply, "That is so pathetic you know that." and she walks way chuckling while me and the kids burst out laughing.

Kos


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on your 11 years may there be many more. We just had our 27th anniversary this month. You think kids make you young wait for the grandkids get here. The secret to a good marriage is to keep camping. It adds the laughter and bright spots in your life.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your first 11 years! May there be many more!!

Mark


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Great post, Kos! You guys have a good handle on it! We hit - gulp- 43 last month. More stories there than the internet could hold, I think.

What works for us is, one, always be united - especially in relation to your kids. NEVER let them divide you. Two, keep your sense of humor. Three, respect each other. Four, never, ever put your spouse down to anyone, anywhere, anytime. (Reflects badly on your judgment!) That is a form of disloyalty that is very hard to forgive. Five, loyalty deserves its own number. There are all kinds of loyalty; keep them all sacred. If you are not together on pretty much everything, you will sooner or later be apart. Six, don't forget the reasons, large and small, that you married in the first place. Keep your romance going, and now and then think of something to heat it up good.

Most importantly, keep always in mind that marriage isn't a convenience thing, it is a commitment. Had we not been serious, both of us, about keeping that commitment, we would have gone our separate ways long ago. That, I cannot imagine - would we have kids, good kids? Would we have our beautiful grandkids, would we all be able to gather now and then in love and harmony? Probably not... I cannot imagine life without my wife, my kids, my grandkids.

Life isn't perfect. Hard times come, trials come... If that commitment isn't there, she or he won't be, either. And if you're of such a persuasion, keep your spiritual life current, too. Dunno about you, but we need all the help we can get.

A marriage is work, hard work, but the rewards are enormous.

Sluggo


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!

Hey, there is a workaround to #9. Get enough power tools so she can't keep track of which ones are new!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

reading all the mens comments on this is interesting, and agree with most especially, Loyalty, romance, and HARDWORK!! however in regard to #9, this could be taken as a hint by all you DH's out there, TEACH her to use them, and she will buy them FOR YOU, so she can use them!! PLUS if you are a good guy she will build you stuff too!!!!








Ember


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

congrats we are going on seven or eight or nine, im sure she will tell me. Yes music can be a difficult thing, I wonder how many people on this site got your bruce dickenson reference. (curious maybe a pole about it). I was lauging so hard as we got a recent cd with Maidens best and on our trip to Niagra I was blasting it and my dw says my 3 y.o needs more music than metal, at which point I put my other favorite, Cat Stevens which she has had enough of. Yes we compromise on music and everything else. We have a rule that either one of us can veto the other on anything, so we look at it from both angles and say is it that impt. to the other or I just can't live with it. Thats how the dw got her basement and I got my quadrasteer. And I too am very lucky that I found someone who is as great as her.


----------

